

Why starting a startup is hard - betadreamer
https://medium.com/p/4504dffd9ed8

======
ecolner
Great write up on the psychology of starting. I think this feeling is easy to
conceptualize, but hard to truly understand unless you're an actual founder.
Most people want you to be successful even if they don't show it though.

------
nemasu
Good read, and good app idea!

